# Two Million Dollar basements



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Lets just go underground when above ground doesn't work ... just spend 2-million dollars to do it.

... or more ...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

They might just need them as fallout shelters.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice.... but I'd never do that "in the city".


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If they can afford these basements then I guess that they have installed other upgrades. For example, there are doors available that require months for delivery. They will run you the cost of a less expensive car. With their fire and ballistic exterior, and the fact that you only have two walls to worry about these places are very defensible.

The pool would provide water for a small family for an extended period and rain catchment could extend that indefinitely.

In WWII the well known British flower gardens were turned into vegetable gardens. Judging by the plants, their soil is already of high quality.

A large city would never be my first choice but I could make one of these places work. A fortress can always be breached with enough time and resources. There would be a lot of places that would be less costly to attack. A couple bird guns and a gallon of gas would send most running.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

All that money and they still have a grill like a jackolantern.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I guess those beat mine...

BB


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Brits have always gone underground. During WWII when the Nazis were bombing London they didn't leave they simply went underground and didn't evacuate


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> If they can afford these basements then I guess that they have installed other upgrades. For example, there are doors available that require months for delivery. They will run you the cost of a less expensive car. With their fire and ballistic exterior, and the fact that you only have two walls to worry about these places are very defensible.
> 
> The pool would provide water for a small family for an extended period and rain catchment could extend that indefinitely.... A fortress can always be breached with enough time and resources. There would be a lot of places that would be less costly to attack. A couple bird guns and a gallon of gas would send most running.


Like the movie "Dirty Dozen". Gasoline down the air shafts, ignite the gasoline fumes and wait to see where the occupants exit. Next problem.


----------

